# First Fish of 2012 and My First Post



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been a long time visitor to the site, but Im going to be getting a boat here soon and start putting all the knowledge ive learned here to good use. Untill I get my boat, I figured I'd use my first post to report on my first fish of 2012.

This year started off real well as far as fishing went. I went back to my folks house to help with some barn upgrades, but made sure to hit a small mountain lake that's fed by some streams with wild trout swimmin in them. 

My buddy and I throw the Jon boat in the truck and head up the road. As I pull up I notice my rod got scratched on the tail gate, but didn't think much of it as its as cheap as they come, fast forward 5 min to my first cast and the damn thing snaps. Not to be deturred I check to see if I can still cast a hudd with it, I can, just not well, good enough for me. 

With 40 degree air, 10-15 mph winds, 45 degree water and a broke rod I wasn't expecting much, but I was sure as hell going to try. 20 min into the trip I feel that tug and it was on. It was a pretty long fight, but I was extremely cautious with the broke pole, glad she was cold and not warm and lookin for a fight.

I left my scale in the truck so we untied the anchor and use the rope to pull an Old Man and The Sea and pull her along side while we paddled back to shore. Weighed in at 8.2 and swam off after a few pictures.A great way to start the 2012 fishing, that's for sure.












I hope yall enjoyed the report half as much as I enjoy reading all the great threads here on TB.net!

Thanks

NGaHB


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 11, 2012)

Way to start off the year Nice Hawg


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a hoss 

How far north are you in ga? That lake looks kind of familiar


----------



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 11, 2012)

I was up in Cleveland, up in the hills. That was off of a small lake in White County, but sure looks alot like many others.

I appreciate the kind words guys, I hope to have some posts dealing with a boat here soon. I'm looking for either a 14 or 16 foot. I have a 16 my dad is going to go look at this weekend, Ive got my fingers crossed.

Thanks again
-NGaHB


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 11, 2012)

Great catch!! I'm not too far from there, I'll have to check into the lakes in that area. Good luck on you project, I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Brine (Jan 11, 2012)

Great fish! 

=D> 

I'm guessing there aren't many people throwing hudds in GA


----------



## fender66 (Jan 11, 2012)

Super Sweeeeet catch! Congrats!

Dang...I need to get out soon!


----------



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 11, 2012)

Brine said:


> I'm guessing there aren't many people throwing hudds in GA



There really arnt, or any I've run into. If you start looking into it tho there are many small lakes that are fed by trout containing waters, and several that are seen mainly as "trout lakes".

Anyone within a decent drive aught to look into some of the smaller lakes around N Ga, as they offer a decent chance of big bass. If you play your cards right you can even call it a "vacation in the mountains" and slip it by your significant other without getting any heat! 8) 

Thanks again, really enjoying the site.

NGaHB


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah shoot, I thaught that was a small lake in habersham I went to several years ago



What in the world is a hudd? :LOL2:


----------



## North GA Hillbilly (Jan 11, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Ah shoot, I thaught that was a small lake in habersham I went to several years ago
> 
> What in the world is a hudd? :LOL2:



Hudds are big old "shark baits" as my buddies call em. You look alittle rediculous throwin em, but not after the first big one chomps on it.

NGaHB


----------



## bulldog (Jan 12, 2012)

That's a pig. Congrats and welcome.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the learning lesson

We have a small lake up here stocked with trout that the bass reak havoc on. We usually catch some trout then toss them out on a hook, id like to see how one of them shark hairs work lol


----------



## fish devil (Jan 12, 2012)

:twisted: A slob for sure!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 13, 2012)

SWEET!!! Welcome to the site =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome post and great fish! WTG of the release, I know in your part of the Country that is sometimes rare


----------



## cavman138 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great looking fish.


----------

